# HD Thunder! No not High Definition :-)



## stinger608 (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay, knowing the computer community, everyone is thinking HD as being high definition; right? Guess again LOL. 

Okay, this is in fact a computer mod project log, and will probably end up being a long one at that lol. May end up being a record for length of the project

Anyhow, got a start with the case being picked up today. This has been a two to three year "thinking about it" kind of thing, but decided to start the project in the last week or so. 

Soooo, the computers main enclosure is an HD 88" twin cam case






This area will pretty much be gone, for the most part. At least the inside, as this will be where the motherboard will be housed. 

This next picture is the outside of the case. If you look at the first picture, you will see the same two oil line barbs. The area on the right hand side, where the barbs are, will be gone. This will be opened up from the top transmission bolt flange down to the bottom flange to house the motherboard. I am going to use a micro ATX board, as a full ATX board would not, (I don't think), fit the purpose. 

This area is also where I will be installing the power supply. I am in current design of an aluminum "box" of some sort to resemble the transmission that mounts in this area. 







Now to the cylinder area of the case. I will be picking up some cylinder jugs tomorrow. These have a steel insert in them, but if one heats the "jugs" up in an oven, which I will be doing this at my pals powdercoating oven, the steel inserts will pretty much fall out leaving just the aluminum outer air cooled fined jug.

The cylinder area is where I will be installing the dual 250gb SATA II hard drives, with the SATA and power connectors pointing toward the top of the cylinder. I am still trying to find a set of borked heads for this project, as I want the SATA cable to lead out of the spark plug hole in the head to simulate a plug wire






Keep in mind, that at the top of the cylinder jugs, there will be a 120mm or 140mm fan mounted to blow air past the two hard drives, and also assist in CPU cooling, as the CPU will be below in the main crank case area of the block.

One might think this thing will weigh a ton, but to be honest, once I cut what needs to be cut out, the bare block probably only weighs about 7 pounds. I figure with the cylinders, it will weigh about 12 or 13 pounds. 

Well, that is about all I have at the moment, other than; if anyone knows where I can pickup a set of heads, cam side cover, and/or transmission case very, very cheap, please, please let me know!!! I want this to pretty much look just like a Harley-Davidson engine

I will be adding many, many pictures as the milling and machining starts to take affect. 

Also pay close attention to this original post, as I will be adding many sponsors to this thread


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 9, 2010)

lawl thats awsom


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks Slyfox!! I am sure it will take some time LOL


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 9, 2010)

hope it dosnt take too long, thats going to be a mad case


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 9, 2010)

So will you have to adjust the cam timing to tweak the ram settings, bore and stroke it to overclock?
looking forward to see what comes of this.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 9, 2010)

Looking at that I just thought of a almost a dozen water cooling setups!  Subscribed


----------



## Mussels (Jan 9, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> Looking at that I just thought of a almost a dozen water cooling setups!  Subscribed



i thought of one of these


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 9, 2010)

3dsage said:


> So will you have to adjust the cam timing to tweak the ram settings, bore and stroke it to overclock?
> looking forward to see what comes of this.



Oh I am going to "stroke" it alright LOLOLOL



kenkickr said:


> Looking at that I just thought of a almost a dozen water cooling setups!  Subscribed


Thanks Kickr!!! Watch this, as it comes together man! It may take awhile, but I think it will be worth the time and effort bro!



Mussels said:


> i thought of one of these
> 
> http://www.warhistory1944.co.uk/images/atlantic_wall_6_lg.jpg



Now that is just damn funny Mussels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

Subbed!


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 11, 2010)

OMG! Have to follow this one!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> OMG! Have to follow this one!



Thanks Thrackan! I am taking it to work tomorrow, and start on the machining for the motherboard fit LOL. 

Will keep updating this as I get more pictures, and further into the mod


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 12, 2010)

/sub


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 15, 2010)

Okay, put the machining on hold for a day or two, as my damn camera took a big Sh!t!!! 

Luckily, I had ordered a better camera just the other day, as the one that I currently have is a "point and click" type of digital camera, but it will not arrive here until at least tomorrow. 

I really wanted to update some of the machining process today, but it took a crap on me yesterday, so I put the machining on hold :-(


----------



## MKmods (Jan 16, 2010)

This looks like its gonna be quite over the top. Subbed


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2010)

Lol. Omfg. Subscribed


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 16, 2010)

Damn that baby is going to drag the monitor around the damn room!

Awsome idea!


----------



## Easo (Jan 16, 2010)

You are crazy! Good luck!


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 12, 2010)

Any news for us on this?


----------



## steelkane (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks like a fun project,, are you going to mount this in some kind of modded hog frame


----------



## Bidley (Mar 12, 2010)

This is gonna be EPIC!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 13, 2010)

very nice idea. Subscribed


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks Sneeky! This is a much needed update. 

Well due to circumstances I had to put this project on hold, however I am now getting a start on it again. A big thanks to everyone that has subscribed to the thread, and my apologies for the long overdue delay in updates.

Well, I finally did pick up some cylinders for this project the other day, however I am still looking for a set of heads that are junk for really, really cheap I may have a line on a pair, but not sure. Well, on to the cylinders. 











The cylinders will be where dual hard drives will sit. At the top of the cylinders, there will be fans recessed into the bottoms of the heads to force air down through the cylinders over the hard drives, and to the bottom of the case to assist in cooling the motherboard CPU area. 

I am cutting the main block in the next few days, so look for more updates very, very soon.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 28, 2010)

I think I am seeing watercooling. Are those (Far right fittings) what is going to be the intended use?


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 28, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I think I am seeing watercooling. Are those (Far right fittings) what is going to be the intended use?



Well, actually, they were the original oil lines for the engine, but I was thinking of using these somehow in a water cooling loop Not sure yet if it will work out though LOL.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 28, 2010)

If you made all the seals water/oil tight you could pump mineral oil in and out into a rad from those valves.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Oct 28, 2010)

Jeez, just saw that for the first time! Who in their right minds would do that? lol. Very original, never saw something like that. Where do you guys get these ideas, I wonder!

Gotta sub to something so sick!


----------



## ERazer (Oct 28, 2010)

sub


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 2, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> If you made all the seals water/oil tight you could pump mineral oil in and out into a rad from those valves.



Now there is something I never thought of I don't know about all of that though

None the less, taking the main block in tomorrow to the shop I work in, and getting parts of it cut to fit a motherboard tray. After the cutting is done, I will have to do some machining to get the sides of the cut cleaned up and strait. Should be able to do this in one of the end mills that I use at the shop. 

Going to of course take some pictures of the cutting and the machining LOL.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't know to much about it either , other that  mineral oil is the one to use lol and you still need pumps and rads XD


Youtube is the way forward if your curious about the potential of dong it to this


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 25, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I don't know to much about it either , other that  mineral oil is the one to use lol and you still need pumps and rads XD
> 
> 
> Youtube is the way forward if your curious about the potential of dong it to this



Well the more I think about it the more I am figuring on doing liquid cooling solution for this. The way that I have it designed it would probably cool pretty good on air, however I think it would be much better under liquid


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 25, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Well the more I think about it the more I am figuring on doing liquid cooling solution for this. The way that I have it designed it would probably cool pretty good on air, however I think it would be much better under liquid



I completely agree, maybe try and source the radiator that actually would of matched this thing too 

And build it into a frame!


With the accelerator being the on switch!!! 


Okay maybe I'm getting to carried away now


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 5, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I completely agree, maybe try and source the radiator that actually would of matched this thing too
> 
> And build it into a frame!
> 
> ...



Actually your not Panther! I really like the on switch being in the accelerator

I know that this has not been updated for a few weeks, however I have just went through a move, and that has consumed the majority of my time. 

Hopefully I will be able to update this thread in the next couple of weeks with some more photos


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks good, Bet its gonna have some weight to it, No one will want to thief it lol.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 5, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> Looks good, Bet its gonna have some weight to it, No one will want to thief it lol.



Yea I guess that is correct

Now if I actually put it into a "frame" it will weigh a ton..........Probably literally LOLOL


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 19, 2010)

Well, the move is over, and I have 3 months off of class, so this will be getting updated very, very soon


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeez, I wish I had the time to continue pursuing this project, but damn it, at the moment I am time shy!!! Hopefully I will be able to get back to this very soon for all of the faithful TPU members that have subbed this thread.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 22, 2011)

To all the faithful members that are subbed to my thread, I apologize for the delays on this project. It has been a hectic few months, and I really, really need to get busy again on this!!!! 

I am hoping to get back on this in the next few weeks to give everyone subbed some more updates. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 12, 2011)

Okay for a quick update on this, I just ordered the motherboard and chip for this project

I already have the ram, power supply, DVD burner, and the hard drive. I finally got the case and jugs out of storage late yesterday, and will be taking them to work Monday to do all the cutting, machining, and fabrication to begin the assembly. Stay tuned for more pictures that will be added to the original post and in the upcoming posts

Again, thanks to all my faithful followers that have subbed this thread!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2011)

stinger i want results.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 12, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> stinger i want results.



 yea I hear ya Sol!!! Hopefully this week there will be some other results bro


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 10, 2011)

Damn, hopefully this coming up week will see some progress on this system.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 10, 2012)

theres any news from this modding?
looks pretty nice and challenging


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 28, 2014)

Well everyone, this has been seriously on the very back burner for a lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng time now! 
I just came up with a possible set of heads that are not usable for free! I will still have to buy the jug and head mounting kit, which is only about $60 so that isn't too bad. 

I have a mITX motherboard and chip coming in the next week. I actually have a great machine shop on board to do the machining to install the motherboard..............So, this build is starting up again..................I know, it's been forever! Over 4 years now!

So, here we go again.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 28, 2014)

Glad to hear that you are going thru with the build
Sub'd


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2014)

still subd as well


----------



## Jhelms (Aug 28, 2014)

Watching - get r done!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 28, 2014)

aye... sub'd (better late than sorry) sooooo Go Go Go Stingy ... aherm @stinger608


----------



## boomstik360 (Aug 29, 2014)

Lol get this going Stinger, I need MOAR pics!


----------



## andrewsmc (Aug 29, 2014)

sub


----------



## patrico (Aug 29, 2014)

subbed Cant wait for this to play out


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 30, 2014)

boomstik360 said:


> Lol get this going Stinger, I need MOAR pics!



Now that I have a much better camera I think I am going to take a whole new set of pictures!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hmm, anyone know where a person can get a mITX motherboard tray? 
I have a couple of old ATX cases that I suppose I could cut down to the size I need, but it would be better to just find a tray the right size.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 31, 2014)

Looks interesting  
/tag


----------



## patrico (Aug 31, 2014)

@stinger608    hmm having a look around they seem hard to get hold of ... i'll keep lookin for ya, but you might be better off modding an old case mate


EDIT: found this http://www.ebay.com/itm/MiniITX-Motherboard-Tray-/140592420422?nma=true&si=t9VV2GZxymYC%2FEba7IFV9wTh4mo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557   but its long gone  , maybe contact the seller and see if he can get hold of anymore, he does have 100% positive feedback


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks Patrico! 
I actually found this acrylic tray:
http://www.moddiy.com/products/QDIY...crylic-ITX-Motherboard-Tray-(YJ%2dITX01).html

$14 USD plus shipping. By golly that would work great I think. Only problem is no back I/O panel. But that I can mod out of an old case I think.


----------



## patrico (Aug 31, 2014)

no probs at all  

that looks nice and the price is good too,, yeah IO plate might be a slight pain in the bum but not to bad


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 31, 2014)

patrico said:


> no probs at all
> 
> that looks nice and the price is good too,, yeah IO plate might be a slight pain in the bum but not to bad



Yea I have to mod a slide out tray of some sort anyhow. I might be able to mod something up using the acrylic tray.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 7, 2014)

Man, having a hell of a time trying to find heads for this build. Just need a set of bad heads as they will be modded anyhow. 

I haven't found anything local at all. Found a set of them in Colorado but damn, the guy wants $200 for the set. Of course they are good heads, which I don't need anyhow. 

I am kind of stuck at this point until I find a set "cheap." Even tried my local Harley dealer and the frigging ass that I talked to said "oh we destroy the bad parts." I asked him if it was possible to save a set of bad ones for me for a project and his fricking answer was "no." 
Dick weed. LOL


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 4, 2014)

A quick update today;
I recently picked up an Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe along with an i7-3770K that should go nicely in this mod:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131932

And I suppose while I am still trying to find the top end parts for the cylinders I will start cutting the case to accept a motherboard tray for the mITX board.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 26, 2015)

Subbing, albeit a bit late to the party...


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 27, 2015)

Very very odd. I had mentioned this thread earlier today and a buddy of mine called telling me he might have a line on a pair of heads for free!!! Of course they are bad but that is okay since I plan to do a bunch of cutting and grinding to fit fans and optical drives in them anyhow.


----------

